# The Hoop Horse Nomads



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone ever run into these people who run a big hoop up near NE Oregon? I've discovered them on the web of course and the tramp around a lot on foot and with pack animals, they are big foragers and they spend most winters in tipis or small cabins. Planning on meeting up with them at some point. Just curious if they are possibly on here or known by some. Really striving to learn animal husbandry for myself and next few years. take care all.


----------



## Tude (Apr 19, 2017)

OK you piqued my curiosity --- so on goes Google hat and I surf - I see they had a blog set up last entry 2012, but I did find an article on them with pics that was published in 2014. Pretty interesting - with some good pics. I'll post it. And they would be very cool to run into!

<edit - photographer did publish his book "The Return">

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ow-ancient-paths-natural-fulfilling-life.html

*Life on the open road: Meet America's new nomads who have broken free from society to follow ancient paths to a 'more natural and fulfilling life'*
By Jessica Jerreat

PUBLISHED: 22:58 EDT, 5 August 2014 | UPDATED: 06:42 EDT, 6 August 2014
A small band of American nomads have given up the trappings of modern life to make the wild expanse of rugged land across the U.S. - from Idaho to California - their home.

Relying solely on their survival skills and ability to hunt and forage for food, this new tribe of Americans travel across remote tracts of land, moving with the seasons or on a whim.

Their roaming lifestyle was captured by photographer Adrain Chesser, who followed a small group from 2006 to 2012, to document the pleasures and occasional hardships encountered in their quest for a free lifestyle.








With a bow in one hand, and animal skins keeping her warm, Mikalia hikes through Deschutes River Canyon in Oregon






The hardships of life on the constant move are often softened by the discovery of fresh produce such as cherries found in California's Marble Mountain wilderness






One of the new nomads uses a magpie in her hunt for food in Oregon, as the group follow ancient paths and traditions

Chesser first met the group at a Native American festival in Tennessee. And, although most are not descended from tribes, they have adopted their lifestyle and incorporated their knowledge into their endless journey.

One of his subjects - White Eagle - summed up the eclectic mix of nomads following an age-old path known as The Hoop, telling Vice: 'Most come in one form or another from the disenfranchised margins of mainstream America.

'Most are poor, some are queer, some are transgendered, some are hermits, and some are politically radical. ... And all are willing pioneers, stepping off into uncertain terrain and searching for something lost generations ago.'

The group drift from Idaho, to Nevada, Oregon and California, sleeping under the stars or in shelters based on the traditional homes of the Native Americans.

Their progress, as they rear and slaughter goats, or forage for wild cherries, was documented by Chesser for his book, The Return.

His inspiration for the work came at a time when he was feeling trapped by society. 'I knew that I had to follow them out west,' he told Vice. 'My soul needed images of people living wild and free, untethered from society.'

The resulting images reveal the beauty of some of the more remote regions of the U.S. and the joy of those brave enough to follow a hard but fulfilling life as they follow ancient traditions.






The vast expanse of land between the scrub land and mountains seems to dwarf one of the nomads






To the east of the bustling lights of Las Vegas, a nomad settles down for the night in just a sleeping bag






The band of like-minded travelers live off the land, hunting and foraging for food






A woman digs at the tough prairie ground in Idaho as she forages for food






An old-fashioned yoke helps balance the load as a woman carries water supplies across a field of meadow flowers






The eclectic band of nomads live in temporary shelters or sleep under the stars as they follow their food sources across the U.S.






A young man and woman look peaceful as the wind whips through their hair during a truck ride in Nevada






JP Hartsong, one of the new nomads, surveys his surroundings in Stoneberger Creek, Nevada






The wide open expanses of rugged land across the U.S., like this scene in Nevada, have become home to a new generation of nomads






Far from the glare of street lamps and city light pollution, nightfall descends peacefully on the Virgin river in Nevada






Some of the nomads have created wikiups, based on the traditional Native American shelters


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 19, 2017)

I hope they can continue their journey relatively unmolested by the authorities. The larger the group becomes the more likely they will encounter problems.

Great ideal though, to break away from everything and basically survive as a nomad. People have done this for the entire history of humanity, why not in today's world?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Apr 19, 2017)

@Nomadic Wolf here you go bro you just gotta find em first.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 20, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> I hope they can continue their journey relatively unmolested by the authorities. The larger the group becomes the more likely they will encounter problems.



For this, it needs more of my classical political program: Motorcycles, handguns, and moonshine stills.... Those combined with the way they are doing things would be a tactically strong way of life. 

Great article, would love to meet some of these folks. I think the life would be too slow-paced for me now, but maybe in a few years I could see myself doing this.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Apr 21, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> For this, it needs more of my classical political program: Motorcycles, handguns, and moonshine stills....



Lol. Sons of Anarchy much?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah that's an older article too. I've found some of their instagram and facebooks. I'm nearing ready to stop hitching and public transit which I just fully transitioned too full time. I still walk a lot. But I'm headed to OR I'm a week and will be looking for other walkers. Seems like a state lots of people are really rewilding


----------

